# Achs-, Fliegen- Grundrolle DAM 5000 Berlin und andere DAM Achs-, Fliegen-Grundrollen



## eiszeit (2. April 2020)

Hier einige meiner DAM Berlin 5000 Achsrolle. Sie sind allesamt Nachkriegsrollen und dem Alter entsprechend
von 1949 gesehen durchnummeriert (1-8) bis ca. 1960.
Die Rolle hat die Gehäusemaße von  ca. 85mm x ca. 42mm. und die Spulenmaße von ca. 75mm x ca. 25mm

Hier sieht man u. a. die unterschiedlichen Knäufe, Bremsmuttern ect.





Die drei Rollen vorne links, der abgewinkelte Fuß (Messing- bzw. Alublech) typisch
für die Rollen kurz nach dem Krieg (man hatte halt das Material noch nicht so).

Hier sieht man die Knäufe und den abgewinkelten Fuß noch. Vorne rechts dann der
neuere Gußfuß geschraubt.




Die Rückseite der Rollen mit Knarre, Altersmerkmale sind die Achsmutter (Sechskant- bzw.
Hutsechskant, Form des Knarrschiebers usw.




Die Achsen im unterschiedlicher Form (zylindrisch, geschwungen) usw.

Es gab die Rolle auch mit Schnuführung DAM 5000 1/2




Rückseite der Rolle mit und ohne Schnurführung. Diese Rolle mit Schnurführung nehm ich
des öfteren zum fischen. Da läuft die Schnur auf Achat und sie hat halt eine gewisse
Führung, da hab ich es leichter


----------



## Dübel (2. April 2020)

Oh wie schön! Die gefallen mir sehr gut. Ich glaube, ich werde aber für mich nicht nach diesem Modell suchen. Die käfigartige Konstruktion mit der innenliegenden Spule finde ich ein bisschen unpraktisch, weil man da immer kurbeln muss, um Schnur einzuholen.

Für was benutzt du die Rolle?


----------



## eiszeit (2. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Für was benutzt du die Rolle?


Meistens zum Fischen mit dem Schwimmer (Pose) auf Friedfisch.


----------



## Dübel (2. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Meistens zum Fischen mit dem Schwimmer (Pose) auf Friedfisch.


Aber nicht "trottend", oder?


----------



## eiszeit (3. April 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Aber nicht "trottend", oder?


Trotten weniger, da fehlt die Leichtläufigkeit. Obwohl die Altmühl -als Bayerns Fluß mit den geringsten Gefälle-
in meinem Jagdbereich, dafür *prädestiniert* wäre.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. April 2020)

Danke walter für die Vorstellung.

In den Rollen sieht man durchaus schon parallelen zu den z.b 4200. auch damals hatten sie anscheinend schon sehr viele Sachen von anderen Modellreihen übernommen bzw gleich verwendet.


----------



## Dübel (3. April 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Trotten weniger, da fehlt die Leichtläufigkeit. Obwohl die Altmühl -als Bayerns Fluß mit den geringsten Gefälle-
> in meinem Jagdbereich, dafür *prädestiniert* wäre.


Ich frage mich, ob die 4300 wohl leichtläufig genug ist, um mit ihr zu trotten. Die sieht ja von der Konstruktion durchaus so aus.
Allerdings sind die alten DAM Grundrollen wohl allesamt nicht vergleichbar mit den Match Aerials, Rapidexen, Trudexen und Speedias englischer Herstellung und auch eher für etwas gröbere Anwendungsbereiche konstruiert.


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2020)

@ Eiszeit 
verrate mal wie kommt ein Bayer zu Ostzonenrollen die in so geringen Stückzahlen 
hergestellt wurden das sie hier kaum bekannt sind . Die Pfeil-rollen davon habe ich nur 
eine jemals hier gesehen nämlich meine ,die Folgemodelle überhaupt nie haben
es wohl nie bis Brandenburg geschafft


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2020)

noch etwas zu den kleinen Messing -rollen mein Urgroßvater war Eisenbahner und
ein Angler . Irgend wie lag seine Strecke an der Elbe gewohnt hat er in Aussig .
Mit auf "Reisen" hat er eine vierteilige gespließte Rute von 2,40 m mit eben so einer kleinen
kleinen Rolle ( allerdings nicht aus Messing ) mit genommen . Beim überbrücken der Wartezeit
hat er mal einen etwa 2m Wels gefangen . Um ihn mit nehmen zu können hat er in der Eile
ein Unterteil von einem Sarg gekauft , das Foto wie der Wels an einer Leiter hängt ,
davor der halbe Sarg und mein Urgroßvater in Uniform mit dem Rütchen hab ich 
1963 gesehen und weil ich der einzige Angler in der " Großfamilie " (drei Töchter ,ein Sohn und 
sechs Stiefkinder )bin hat man mir das gute Stück überlassen .
Kennen gelernt hab ich ihn nicht mehr ,nur zwei Geschichten von Ihm hat mir meine 
Großmutter erzählt .
Hab es nur mal hier erwähnt um zu zeigen das die Alten ohne großes Spezialgerät große Fische  fangen konnten .


----------



## eiszeit (26. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ Eiszeit
> verrate mal wie kommt ein Bayer zu Ostzonenrollen die in so geringen Stückzahlen
> hergestellt wurden das sie hier kaum bekannt sind . Die Pfeil-rollen davon habe ich nur
> eine jemals hier gesehen nämlich meine ,die Folgemodelle überhaupt nie haben
> es wohl nie bis Brandenburg geschafft



Das Internet macht es möglich oder man bekommt Sachen schon mal von Privat.
Dann braucht man natürlich auch Interesse an altem Angelzubehör und derer Geschichte.
Jahrzenhntes langes sammeln und nicht gleich wieder zu verkaufen ist auch eine
Voraussetzung die nicht unwichtig ist.


----------



## Bilch (26. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> noch etwas zu den kleinen Messing -rollen mein Urgroßvater war Eisenbahner und
> ein Angler . Irgend wie lag seine Strecke an der Elbe gewohnt hat er in Aussig .
> Mit auf "Reisen" hat er eine vierteilige gespließte Rute von 2,40 m mit eben so einer kleinen
> kleinen Rolle ( allerdings nicht aus Messing ) mit genommen . Beim überbrücken der Wartezeit
> ...


Ich habe es nicht ganz richtig verstanden: hast Du das Foto oder hast Du es nur mal gesehen? Es wäre nämlich wirklich toll, wenn Du es zeigen könntest


----------



## thanatos (27. April 2020)

@ Bilch 
Nein das Foto habe ich leider nicht ,war auch nur ein Rollfilmabzug und das 
Album wurde von seinem ältesten Stiefsohn verwart . Selbst habe ich ja gar keinen
Bezug zu dem Mann - ist ja schon lange vor meiner Geburt gestorben .
Habe eh nicht sehr viele Mitglieder meiner Sippe kennen gelernt -
die Halbtschechen sind weit verteilt und die Deutschen über ganz Westdeutschland
verteilt - nur mein blöder Vater mußte hier im Osten bleiben .


----------



## eiszeit (26. Mai 2020)

Die DAM "Ever" Ready Weitwurf Spinnrolle 4060, kam 1936 auf den Markt.
Ein paar Daten:
Durchmesser 90mm, Gewicht ca. 225g, Schnurfassung Alkaline Export geflochten Stärke 24 / 60m, Preis 18 RM
Mal zwei Fotos der Rolle:








Die Rolle wurd an der gespließten Rute hängend im Rechtshanbetrieb (Knäufe rechts) gefischt und besitzt
eine automatische Bremsvorrichtung (Antibacklash Vorrichtung). Diese Vorrichtung verhindert ein "Überlaufen"
der Schnur beim Wurf. Eingestellt -auf den zu werfenden Köder- wird die Bremse am Drehknopf auf der Rückseite.
Das Gehäuse ist aus Alu-Spritzgus, die Trommel aus Leichtmetall und die bewegliche Schnurführung aus Alu.
Die Trommel (Spule) kann leicht per "Ausheber" entfernt werden. Die Hemmung erfolgt per Knarre (schaltbar)
auf der Rückseite und per Daumendruck.
Insbesondere die Schnurführung ermöglicht auch den nicht so versierten "Achsrollenangler" einen einfachen
und "stresslosen" Gebrauch.

Kurz noch zur automatischen Bremsvorrichtung, bekannt war dies u. a. auch bei den DAM Multirollen
Hier ein Bild der DAM "Ever Ready" 4049, ca. 1934




Aber es gab auch andere Rollenbauer die dieses System zum Teil schön früher angewandt haben.




z. B. die Legrand Rollen Victoria (Anfang der 30er)




oder z. b. die Gyrex von Milward (Anfang der 30er)




oder auch die Rolle von Martin Treppenhauer (untere Rolle) um 1952


----------

